# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Look at this ?

## Flozza

this is a picture of jodie marsh. which character/actress does she remind you of???????

[IMG]
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5039/d022355jodiecriest1jl.jpg[/IMG]

Nina Farr/Rebeka Gibbs

----------


## Siobhan

duplicate thread, already discussed and posted in the wrong forum.. Look at reality show forum

----------

